# Question on healing process



## Ironcrane (Dec 18, 2008)

About two weeks ago, I got hurt in Judo class, practicing ne-waza. My left side was ground into pretty hard on my lower rib. It hurt so $*@&$%@ much, that I had to call into work the next day. Now two weeks later, my side still hurts. Not as badly, but still bad enough that practicing anything causes to much pain.
This is getting on my nerves, because I have a lot I feel I need to work on, and I can't do it, if I"m going to be hurt for so long. What I would like to know is if there is anyway to speed up the healing process? I've been using some Tigerbalm, since that's all I have.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 18, 2008)

Ironcrane said:


> About two weeks ago, I got hurt in Judo class, practicing ne-waza. My left side was ground into pretty hard on my lower rib. It hurt so $*@&$%@ much, that I had to call into work the next day. Now two weeks later, my side still hurts. Not as badly, but still bad enough that practicing anything causes to much pain.
> This is getting on my nerves, because I have a lot I feel I need to work on, and I can't do it, if I"m going to be hurt for so long. What I would like to know is if there is anyway to speed up the healing process? I've been using some Tigerbalm, since that's all I have.


 

Bone bruises take for ever. One time I got hit it the ribs and it was over a year. Get it checked out by a doctor to be sure.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 18, 2008)

seasoned said:


> Bone bruises take for ever. One time I got hit it the ribs and it was over a year. Get it checked out by a doctor to be sure.


ditto! Sounds like to me that you have cause more damage than just a normal bruise. Could be a bone bruise as seasoned says or could even be a minor break. Go to the doctor and get it looked at. Broken ribs are nothing to mess around with

B


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would recognmend seeing a doctor to find out how bad it really is.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, see a doctor.  Better safe than sorry.

Peace,
Erik


----------

